# Golden Retriever Club of America



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any results from Golden Retriever Club of America?


----------



## blazengr (Sep 14, 2012)

Open callbacks. 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 16, 17, 21, 22, 23, 31, 32, 36, 37,39, 42, 43, 46, 49, 50, 54, 59, 64 
Twenty five dogs total. Start with #64.


----------



## blazengr (Sep 14, 2012)

Add one dog to the Open callbacks: 63 per the judges this AM.


----------



## blazengr (Sep 14, 2012)

Open callbacks to the third series (water blind): 5, 10, 16, 17, 21, 22, 31, 32, 37, 42, 49, 50, 59, 64. Start with dog 10.


----------



## blazengr (Sep 14, 2012)

Callbacks to the 4th series of the Open: 5, 16, 21, 31, 32, 37, 42, 50, 59 and 64. Start with dog 31 tomorrow morning. Will not start this series today.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Jamee Strange got 1st & 3rd in Qualifying and that's great. A big congratulations


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind:. Lake 28 at 8 AM starting with dog #22. 29 dogs back. 44 was not on original callbacks and was back

1,2,7,13,15,16,18,19,22,23,24,25,26,29,30,32,33,35,37,38,39,41,42,44,45,48,50,52,53.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Jamee Strange got 1st & 3rd in Qualifying and that's great. A big congratulations


Way to go Jamee! Put some butter on that girl... She's on a roll!!!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Dennis said:


> Jamee Strange got 1st & 3rd in Qualifying and that's great. A big congratulations


Cogratulations, Jamee!!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats Dennis!! It was a great weekend!! I was so proud of her! And Trey did an awesome job handling Bodee to the 3rd! Not bad for a 26 month old in his third FT ever! (Ran 1 derby and this was his second Q). Thanks Trey! And thanks to everyone who has helped me or encouraged me along the way! I hope this feeling never stops!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to Chris Byers and Emme on their derby 2
From her dad and mom.
Gizmo And Dixie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jamee, Congratulations! This is a great accomplishment!

Chris


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Chris!! I am so proud of my little black dog


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulations Claudette on the OPEN WIN with Coal and NEW FC!!!!!!!!!! 


Also congrats to Joe Struckhoff on the Amateur JAM with Diva!!!


Nice job this weekend,


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Timing is everything.

I have a litter Sired by Coal due on the ground in 2 weeks!

Congratulations to Claudette and Coal


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations to Coal and Claudette. Absolutely delighted for the new FC! 

Glenda


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations to Claudette and Coal!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations all! Looks like Trey had a very good weekend. 
Suzanne B


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Claudette Klein on the win with FC-AFC Coal


----------

